# Suche jemanden zum werben



## Tr1xer (23. August 2017)

Hey,

wie die Überschrifft schon sagt, suche ich jemanden zum werben.

In WoW habe ich schon mehrere Jahre Erfahrung.

Die Meisten meiner Champs sind auf den Realms KdV (Allianz) und Blackmoore (Horde).

Ich suche jemanden zum werben, weil ich gerne einen Char auf dem PvP Realm Nefarian hochziehen möchte.

Support für Taschen und den Kauf von Erbstücken ist auf dem Realm durch bekannte gegeben.

D.h. ich suche niemanden nur um an den anderen Vorteilen vom Werben zu profitieren, sondern hauptsächlich um Charaktere zu maxen.

Ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir eigentlich egal, nur auf Nefarian würde ich gerne mit Horde starten.

 

Für mich ist es nicht wichtig, ob sich ein alter Hase  meldet oder ein junges Kücken ;D beides würde mich freuen!

 

Bei Interesse, oder wenn ihr noch Fragen zu meinen Qualifikationen oder sonst was habt? Einfach mal anschreiben.

 

AgZ

 

Jonas 21


----------

